# New Fuji owner



## ammodawg (Jul 16, 2011)

Super excited today!! After months of researching and vising bike shops to the point I am on first name basis with some of them I finally bought my bike today. A LBS had a 2011 Fuji Roubiax 1.0 61cm in stock and on sale for 900.00. 

Its got the full 105 treatment and looks awesome in red. I'll post a picture as soon as I can get one uploaded. 

Just got my pedals put on so I'm out the door to get my first few miles in. :thumbsup:


----------



## gucho (Mar 28, 2012)

Great Deal! That is a great bike and for 900 bucks a no brainer. Enjoy you ride and post some pics ASAP.


----------



## Rob41 (Aug 8, 2011)

I just purchased the same bike. Mine was $999.00. This is my first road bike. Got it to do a ride from Cheaspeake, VA to Washington D.C. I like the color of the 2.0 better but couldn't pass up the all 105 of the 1.0.


----------



## ammodawg (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay not a very good picture, but here is a quick shot with the cell phone. I plan on taking some better ones later.

Just finished my second ride and this bike is pure AWESOME!!!! In the background is my 2004 Trek Fuel 70 I had been riding.


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

Sweet bike.


----------



## ammodawg (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay finally got a good picture of the bike. So far I have my Garmin 500, bag, and matching bottle cages. 

The bike has been a blast over the past week and looking forward to tomorrow's ride already :thumbsup:


----------



## stanik63 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have in my own from yesterday the SST 1.0 2011 with my componets ........
the frame is really new ,it's secondhand but with only 4 months use!!!!!pure clear frameset!!!!
I really love this animal!!!!!photos later!!


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

great bike at a great price. Enjoy the new ride


----------



## Maniton (Dec 26, 2011)

*Congrats*

Congrats - I like it!


----------



## MdLyfCris's (May 2, 2012)

Congrats!!! BTW, I need some advise about the SST 2.0. I am a road bike beginner and somehow I am hooked into biking again. I was a fan of biking when I was a teenager but long story short, I just happened to get a hold of real bikes now... I also have a specialized stumpjumper 29 HT and I love it on climbing especially... I picked up the SST 2.0 recently due to the review it gotten winning stage 2 at the down under and I've owned a Fuji cyclo cross as well and still have it which is basically my "all terrain" bike that I used to almost evderything and I really loved and enjoyed it. 
Now the SST 2.0 came to my life and I'm a little mixed up so I needed help to solidify this pick this time... mixed feelings because there are so many selections out there....


----------



## JSCRAN (May 9, 2012)

Nice Bike. Fuji's seem to be a great deal.


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Man, you're a tall dude!


----------



## 00XJCO (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## TXRR (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome to fuji bike team......we should make a team jersey


----------



## JCG-SuperSix (Oct 10, 2011)

*My New Altamira*

My new Altamira frame-set built up with all new SRAM Red. This bike rides awesome! Only 14 lbs 13oz, with my carbon rims . I love it!

View attachment 273994


JCG



TXRR said:


> Welcome to fuji bike team......we should make a team jersey


----------



## TXRR (Aug 9, 2012)

JCG-SuperSix said:


> My new Altamira frame-set built up with all new SRAM Red. This bike rides awesome! Only 14 lbs 13oz, with my carbon rims . I love it!
> 
> View attachment 273994
> 
> ...


OK, I'm completely jealous of all of you getting to ride you bikes everyday….hell even just being able to look at them is awesome. I will be unable to ride my bike for a few more months as I wait for my deployment to Afghanistan to end. Keep the pictures coming as it’s my way to stay connected to a sport that I have grown to love. Below are the only pic I have of my beloved bike. 

Ride safe everyone “Team Fuji”
TXRR


----------



## stanik63 (Apr 14, 2012)

here my pictures of my beast....i love it
View attachment 274023
View attachment 274024


----------



## JS1965 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a ROUBAIX, Its the *LE* VERSION
I paid $950 a yr ago.

It now has a carbon seat post, velocity deeps v rims,look pedals, 105 crank and hubs
New tires just went on too as I wore out the vits in 2000 miles plus the alex wheels started to go out of true too much after 1500 miles...They flexed like a sob, I'm happy with the Velocitys now.

I wanna go to black bar tape, the white is cool when new but looks ugly after a yr.
THE BIKE HAS BEEN FLAWLESS


----------



## TXRR (Aug 9, 2012)

stanik63 said:


> here my pictures of my beast....i love it
> View attachment 274023
> View attachment 274024


beautiful............

Now if i could get my hands on a Fuji D6 I would be in heaven......(blue of course)


----------



## ammodawg (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice looking bikes!! I hope to one day lose enough weight to buy a carbon frame. In the meantime my bike has been in storage for about 6 months now due to taking a new job and moving. I finally get to move into my house March 1st and have already mapped out a ride the first weekend


----------



## Edhunt (Sep 1, 2012)

Good looking bike. Hopefully (if I get it) I like mine just as much.


----------



## ammodawg (Jul 16, 2011)

I think you will enjoy it. From all my looking around at various bikes it seems that you get a nicely equiped bike for the money with Fuji.


----------

